# Name This Blank Contest.



## BSea (Sep 2, 2015)

*NAME THIS BLANK!*​
*Normally, I can come up with some sort of name for my blanks, but with this one I just  keep coming up blank (no pun intended). 

So, after checking with Jeff, I'm going to run a poll in about a week. The poll will be in the classified section.  So if you have an imagination, and want a chance for some free blanks, come up with a name for the blank shown below.  

Please post your suggestions in this thread.

And just FYI, it's a 4 color blank with Black, Red, Gold, and Emerald.*


----------



## builtbybill (Sep 2, 2015)

Toxic Sunset


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 2, 2015)

Bob, 
Wifey already has the winning name for this blank :biggrin:
Bring on the contest!


Shall I send you my address now for the prize? :wink::wink:


----------



## BSea (Sep 2, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Bob,
> Wifey already has the winning name for this blank :biggrin:
> Bring on the contest!
> 
> ...


Well, just to be fair, you'll have to tell me the name so we can at least go through the formality of the poll. :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 2, 2015)

BSea said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,
> ...




Okay Bob....."Crayola(Crayon) Meltdown"! 

We added "Crayon" in case you can't use the name brand.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 2, 2015)

My wife came up with "*Fingerpainting*"

But I prefer mine: 

"*Clown in a Blender*"


----------



## Edgar (Sep 2, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Jontello (Sep 2, 2015)

Painter's palette or painter's palette explosion


----------



## southernclay (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm surprised you've gotten any responses Bob! We IAPers typically hate contests, especially when free blanks are involved! 

That being ill throw one out there. 

Sonoran Sunset


----------



## showcaser (Sep 2, 2015)

Waponi Woo
Google it see if it doesn't match


----------



## dthayer (Sep 2, 2015)

Well... there are already a couple of sunsets out there but the first thing I thought of when I saw the photo was: "Caribbean Sunset".

dirk

(Beautiful blank, by the way!)


----------



## glenspens (Sep 2, 2015)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Gofer (Sep 2, 2015)

Caribbean Carnival


----------



## Sprung (Sep 2, 2015)

Fleeting Night

The Red and Gold vs. the Black and Emerald and the fact that the Red and Gold are more prevalent in the view of the blank given in the picture remind me of the daylight breaking forth and overtaking the darkness of the night.


----------



## J_B (Sep 2, 2015)

How about? "The Jackson Pollock"


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 2, 2015)

You realize, of course, that you'll have the world's BIGGEST poll when this wraps up in a week, eh?


----------



## CREID (Sep 3, 2015)

Will we be able to enter more than once? You see, I have 2 winning answers already.  And NO I ain't tellin.
Curt


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Sep 3, 2015)

Acid Flashback 
Jeff


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 3, 2015)

Solar flare


----------



## BSea (Sep 3, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> You realize, of course, that you'll have the world's BIGGEST poll when this wraps up in a week, eh?


I was a little concerned that there wouldn't be enough for a poll.

On the plus side, there are some really good ones.


----------



## BSea (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess I need to make a rule.

The name can't be anything that has a person or group associated with it.  I realize the chances are really small for anything to happen from a legal issue, but I don't want to take any chances.  However, I think if a vague reference is made, that's ok.  For example: post 12 could be "The Happily Deceased".  Ok, not a great example, but I think it makes my point.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Sep 3, 2015)

Psycodelic Haze


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 3, 2015)

Samba Parade


----------



## BSea (Sep 3, 2015)

edohmann said:


> Jefferson Airplane





glenspens said:


> Grateful Dead





J_B said:


> How about? "The Jackson Pollock"



Thanks for the suggestions, but I don't think I'd be able to use these because of copyright and/or trademark issues.


----------



## southernclay (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob I have realized Sonoran Sunset is also a Trustone name so if that is a concern for you feel free to remove my name. 

BTW, cool blank, I think we're all so wrapped up in a game it's not been mentioned that it should be a winner!


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 3, 2015)

I like Apache Sunset.


----------



## BSea (Sep 3, 2015)

CREID said:


> Will we be able to enter more than once? You see, I have 2 winning answers already.  And NO I ain't tellin.
> Curt


Well, if you ain't tellin, then you can't win.  Contest are funny that way.:biggrin:

Ok, I guess I'll have another rule.

2 entries per IAP member. They can be 2 individual suggestions, or they can be 2 in the same post.  This allows for a spouse to make a suggestion if he/she isn't a member.


----------



## Mintman (Sep 3, 2015)

How about Rasta Fusion


----------



## BSea (Sep 3, 2015)

southernclay said:


> Bob I have realized Sonoran Sunset is also a Trustone name so if that is a concern for you feel free to remove my name.
> 
> BTW, cool blank, I think we're all so wrapped up in a game it's not been mentioned that it should be a winner!


I don't name blanks what another blank is named (at least I don't on purpose).  With so many different blanks out there, it gets really difficult sometimes.


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 3, 2015)

campfire


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 3, 2015)

Macaw or Derek.  Either or.


----------



## southernclay (Sep 3, 2015)

[/quote]I don't name blanks what another blank is named (at least I don't on purpose).  With so many different blanks out there, it gets really difficult sometimes.[/quote]

Thanks Bob, don't blame ya!

I'd like to revise to Sedona Sunset please.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 3, 2015)

Just for something silly. :tongue:

*ME-GOL-BER*

I took the first two letters from each color and mixed the letters up to form this name.
I am sure there are other names that could be done from the combination of letters.:biggrin:

*GELBOMER*

Hopefully the poll will have some better ideas then mine......but these are two that come to mind.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay Bob, here is one from me even though My Wonderful Wifey has the winning name:biggrin:

My name for the blank is:  "Colour Regurgatation". Or just: "Regurgatation"


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 3, 2015)

Yours!


----------



## Arbetlam (Sep 3, 2015)

Childs play


----------



## Brian G (Sep 3, 2015)

Dupras Nebula


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 3, 2015)

Carnival Ride


----------



## CREID (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, since I can have two. 
First, is the first thing that came to mind when I saw the blank. "Hellfire"
Second is "Creation" as in the creation of the universe.

Feel free to award me the win with either of these. I'll be looking forward to the announcement.
Curt


----------



## ottotroll (Sep 3, 2015)

Molten Tropic
or 
Darth Hawaii


----------



## magier412 (Sep 4, 2015)

How about "Rio" - reminds me a bit of the Carnival at night there...

...or "OzAfire"  - Even in the Ruby slippers, Dorothy would have trouble moving down that yellow brick road toward the Emerald City.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this name before but, it resembles to me, "Bush Fire" or "Desert fire"

Cheers
George


----------



## wyone (Sep 4, 2015)

Fire and Ice


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 4, 2015)

Why are you guys and gals still throwing names out there.  Did you not see Post #31 where I clearly won?:biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 4, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Why are you guys and gals still throwing names out there.  Did you not see Post #31 where I clearly won?:biggrin::rotfl:



No, no, no Derek, back on page one...my Wifey has the winning name...read it and weep!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you may have to exercise your right to pare the list down before you post a poll - otherwise, it's going to be a mammoth affair!  

(or maybe a round robin!)


----------



## magpens (Sep 4, 2015)

my suggestion is "Calypso Carnival"


----------



## CREID (Sep 4, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Why are you guys and gals still throwing names out there.  Did you not see Post #31 where I clearly won?:biggrin::rotfl:


 I gave him two winning answers to choose from, not only am I winning this one, he'll probably have to come up with another blank from the great name of mine he doesn't choose. You have no chance.resent::wink:
Curt


----------



## rholiday (Sep 4, 2015)

primordial soup


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 4, 2015)

Mars and Venus: Meeting in the Dark


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's my name

Sold

Now, how much and when can I get some?


----------



## BSea (Sep 5, 2015)

beck3906 said:


> Here's my name
> 
> Sold
> 
> Now, how much and when can I get some?


That information will be posted with the poll.


----------



## BSea (Sep 9, 2015)

OK!  It's been a few days since any suggestions have been made, so I'm cutting off the entries at this point.

Look for the poll to appear shortly.  I'll post a link to the poll in this thread once it's up and running.  Thanks for everyone who participated.  And if you couldn't come up with a name, you can still help pick the name by voting.


----------



## suefox51 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's one more - Fire and Ice

Sue


----------



## BSea (Sep 9, 2015)

suefox51 said:


> Here's one more - Fire and Ice
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue.  But that name has already been suggested.  


I will allow suggestions till I open the poll.  But right now we've run into a technical problem.  So it way not show up very soon.


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 9, 2015)

Acid Reflux


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 10, 2015)

First impression to me... 
*N’awlins King Cake*


----------



## BSea (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok, I'm working on the poll right now, so no more entries will be taken.

Thanks everybody!!  Stay turned for the poll.


----------



## BSea (Sep 10, 2015)

The poll is OPEN!!  You can vote for your favorite 5!

*NAME THIS BLANK POLL*


----------

